# Other varieties to mix with African C's?



## Boscatman (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a 55 (long) with about 8, 1 1/2" beautiful African Cichlids. I am wondering what other types of fish species can be added without issues. I know to get them approx. the same size.

TIA


----------



## Dino (Dec 30, 2008)

Either fish that can out swim them, such as rainbows, or fish they can not easily harm, such as plecos.
Synodontis catfish, many of whom are found in the same lakes, also do well with these cichlids.

Avoid softer water fish.


----------

